# 86 Skyway Street Scene



## Bike Boy Wa (Jul 9, 2014)

Check this baby out. . . ....


----------



## Bike Boy Wa (Jul 9, 2014)

Needs cables and a chain........ Grips are original. Seats not super scuffed up either .....


----------



## Moshnmore (Aug 10, 2014)

Nice survivor


----------



## indiana dave (Aug 11, 2014)

Very cool! Brings back memories. I had a Jetter that I'd saved up a summers worth of yard mowing money to buy that was similar in color to that.


----------



## killiamsdad (Sep 10, 2014)

now that is really nice.


----------



## mcraasch (Jan 21, 2015)

Clean...old school


----------

